# Computer won't wake up; fans spin briefly then stop, repeatedly



## IncredibleGonzo (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all, and thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

So my computer recently started having issues waking from sleep; when I press the power button, the fans start to spin up then cut out after a second. A few seconds later the same thing happens, and keeps going til I turn off the power. Booting from shut down works fine, and the computer runs fine normally and goes to sleep without issue; the problem is only with waking from sleep, and only started a couple of weeks ago.

Any ideas what could be causing this? I'm currently away from home so can't try anything yet, but was considering resetting or updating the BIOS; are either of those likely fixes?

Thanks,
-IncredibleGonzo-


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could also be an OS/driver issue. But there isn't a way of testing to isolate the problem.


----------

